# generador de voltaje



## jmax6 (Mar 6, 2006)

buenas quisiera crear un generador de energia que me produzca 12 voltio a 30 amperes. para cargar baterias de vehiculos, que sea eolico.

le agradeceria cualquier ayuda.


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 8, 2006)

Hola Jmax, el motor no necesita generar los 12 voltios a 30 Amp, si es para cargar la bateria, creo que debes pensar como con unas aspas, giran una dinamo de coche, te mando unas paginas sobre el tema, suerte un saludo

http://dragonflypower.com/Parina.html#2
http://www.generadoreolicowm.com/spain/index.htm


----------

